# VW Jetta 2.5 2008 Right Oil.



## miauw (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello im newly to this forums and i want to start by saying HI  

oil change is around the corner and im getting a little stressed because i have heard many suggestions from most of my friends when it comes to oil.

I was reading in the manual that my car requires a 5w-30 full synthetic oil but because my car have already 110k Miles i was reading that it was time for a higher viscosity oil (10w-30) Full synthetic aswell i was thinking maybe castrol oil? also if you guys know the right type of oil for my transmission i will really appreciate it thanks so much !!


----------



## Pyropup55 (Oct 19, 2016)

You want to stick with the correct viscosity oil that Volkswagen calls for. I don't believe that it changes just because you're over a certain amount of miles. For the transmission, it calls for JWS 3309 atf. Audi/vw part G055 025 A2

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## draper (Oct 22, 2016)

miauw said:


> Hello im newly to this forums and i want to start by saying HI
> 
> oil change is around the corner and im getting a little stressed because i have heard many suggestions from most of my friends when it comes to oil.
> 
> I was reading in the manual that my car requires a 5w-30 full synthetic oil but because my car have already 110k Miles i was reading that it was time for a higher viscosity oil (10w-30) Full synthetic aswell i was thinking maybe castrol oil? also if you guys know the right type of oil for my transmission i will really appreciate it thanks so much !!


Hi!
Even with 110k miles keep the 5w-30 viscosity or use 5w-40.

You can use one of these engine oils, for example:
- Valvoline SynPower XL-III (VW502.00 and VW504.00)
- Mobil 1™ High Mileage 5w-30 (recommended for engines with more than 75k miles)
…or other engine oil VW502.00 specification.

For the transmission use:
Manual: API GL-4 or GL-4+ SAE 75w-80
Automatic: if you don’t find the VW spec, you can use an oil spec Dexron III or Dexron IV.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

Mobil 1 ATF now claims the LT-XX trans fluid spec.

Dex 6 or Merc V would be the closest US spec.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

High Miles oils are the most ideal, I like Pennzoil HM but MaxLife and Mobil HM offer great results. Mobil 1 High Miles is slightly thicker with lots of additives...it's hard to think of more ideal product for a non-turbo Euro engine. The 5w-30 M1 HM should be excellent for a stock engine, unless you burn oil then maybe the 10w-30 HM. 

A low output engine like 2.5 doesn't need anything special unless you want to push oil changes out to 10k miles or a year and doesn't need a 40 weight, it would just bog the engine down. I recommend 6 month changes, once for summer and once for winter, maybe adjust the oil visc for the seasons. 5000 miles / 6 months on name-brand conventional or regular hi miles oil is perfect. 7500 is a breeze on synth oil.

Short trip driving is the worst condition, not fully warmed for 15 minutes to burn off excess fuel and condensation. Old oil + water and gas warmed and mixed = yuk. Drain it out every 6 months, physically removing those contaminates is better than trying to avert them with a fancy boy oil formula. Reuse the filter, leave it in place for 2 changes if you want.


----------



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

miauw said:


> Hello im newly to this forums and i want to start by saying HI
> 
> oil change is around the corner and im getting a little stressed because i have heard many suggestions from most of my friends when it comes to oil.
> 
> I was reading in the manual that my car requires a 5w-30 full synthetic oil but because my car have already 110k Miles i was reading that it was time for a higher viscosity oil (10w-30) Full synthetic aswell i was thinking maybe castrol oil? also if you guys know the right type of oil for my transmission i will really appreciate it thanks so much !!


I run the mobil1 european 0w40, which I believe states that it meets the VW specs on the bottle. It's $23 - $25 at Walmart (plus a little for a small bottle to reach the right level). There's a $12 cash back every 6 months, making it very cheap. There are other oils, but I haven't seen evidence that spending more will provide any advantages in such a low performance engine as the 2.5L.

Trans, I have the Auto, and use the $17 / gallon Valvoline from Walmart. It's much cheaper than VW, and I change it more frequently than VW suggest.


----------

